# Project 30 - The piece is growing - Listen



## Christof (Sep 26, 2013)

Have you ever played that game where one person starts a story, and then someone else picks up from where they left?

http://www.project30.me

Project30 is exactly that.
A simple idea based on a crazy proposition: That 30 composers can collaborate to create a musical (master) piece.

Each composer can tell their musical story in exactly 30 seconds.

By participating in Project30, each composer must nominate the person to write the subsequent section with only guideline: That they believe this candidate to be a better composer than them. Someone who can elevate the piece.

Every new section guaranteed to be more enchanting than the previous one. The result can only be an addictive, fifteen minutes of ground-breaking music.

Starting soon...


----------



## cc64 (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: PROJECT30 - starting soon-*

Hi Christof,

I just hope you're not asking John Williams to write the first 30 secs...

Claude


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: PROJECT30 - starting soon-*

We tried this very same thing here on this forum last year. Didnt work out to well....


----------



## Christof (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: PROJECT30 - starting soon-*



> I just hope you're not asking John Williams to write the first 30 secs...


No, I asked myself to write the first 30 seconds.



> We tried this very same thing here on this forum last year. Didnt work out to well....


Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: PROJECT30 - starting soon-*

Wasn't trying to sound discouraging - sorry if it came off that way.


----------



## Christof (Sep 26, 2013)

it did, but hey, no problem!!


----------



## Markus S (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: PROJECT30 - starting soon-*



Christof @ Thu Sep 26 said:


> Have you ever played that game where one person starts a story, and then someone else picks up from where they left?
> 
> http://www.project30.me
> 
> ...



Depends on what you perceive as masterpiece. IMO a musical piece can only work if it is consistent in style and idea. The second 30 seconds have to be based on and related to what is announced in the first 30 seconds (even as an "anti-thesis"). So the second composer will develop your idea and not tell his story or it becomes an incoherent patchwork.

Also I don't like the idea of asking "a better composer" (in the composers opinion) to continue. Does it has to be *again* about who is the better one? Why don't you give it to a composer you simply enjoy the work?

You certainly know the thing when someone tells the start of a story and then the next one tells what follows and so on. Seems more adapted to me.

Anyway good luck with it.


----------



## Christof (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: PROJECT30 - starting soon-*



> Also I don't like the idea of asking "a better composer" (in the composers opinion) to continue. Does it has to be *again* about who is the better one? Why don't you give it to a composer you simply enjoy the work?


The "better composer" is not meant so literally, it is about respect and esteem for the next one, not in a competitive way of course.
Yes, it will be unavoidable a kind of patchwork piece, for sure, but hey, its just for fun, its more a social experiment than an artistic.


> You certainly know the thing when someone tells the start of a story and then the next one tells what follows and so on. Seems more adapted to me.



Well thats what I wrote in the first phrase of the description or not?It's exactly that.


----------



## Markus S (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: PROJECT30 - starting soon-*



Christof @ Sat Sep 28 said:


> piece, for sure, but hey, its just for fun, its more a social experiment than an artistic.
> 
> 
> > You certainly know the thing when someone tells the start of a story and then the next one tells what follows and so on. Seems more adapted to me.
> ...



Indeed, but then sounds it like you tell "your story" within 30 seconds, rather than you continue the story of your predecessor.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: PROJECT30 - starting soon-*

Hey Christof ,
It sounds like a great challenge , looking forward to hearing more . Rather like V.I. Control Forum's motto , musicians helping musicians.


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: PROJECT30 - starting soon-*

Nice!

I made a quick concept in Illustrator to show some mechanics which would enhance your project and make it more accessible to others.

Basically everybody can come up with "variations" for a session and the listener can then build his own modular track out of all the sumbissions etc.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xmv8dlfo1o4w4 ... -Simon.png

Could work nicely as an add on feature to soundcloud (see the small quad players I added)


----------



## Christof (Sep 29, 2013)

This is an excellent idea MA-Simon, I may come back to that when composer #30 published his/her short piece, but I can tell you that I have some quite heavy composers who agreed to participate, just a bit later because they are too busy these days.that's why I will choose number 2, 15 and 30 myself


----------



## Christof (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: PROJECT30 - starting soon-*

The piece is growing:

http://www.project30.me


----------



## Christof (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: PROJECT30 - starting soon-*

...and growing...


http://www.project30.me


----------



## Timberland70 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: PROJECT30 - starting -*

Great idea and great contributions so far! I appreciate your passion Christof!

Helge


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: PROJECT30 - starting -*

Hey Christof , I totally forgot about your original post until now , and the ship has set sail , congratulations , sounds wonderful so far , it'll be interesting to see where it goes from here


----------



## Christof (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll keep you posted


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 5, 2013)

Great music there!


----------



## Arco (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: PROJECT30 - starting -*

Great idea. And great results. Well done Christof


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: PROJECT30 - starting -*

A cool idea, Christof.

I would suggest you to exchange the headline of this thread, maybe: 

"Project 30 - The piece is growing - Listen"


----------



## Christof (Nov 5, 2013)

Gunther!Good idea, done


----------



## Christof (Nov 7, 2013)

After 10 submissions we have 5 minutes of interesting music, by composers from Austria, Canada, Spain, Ireland, USA, Slovenia and UK.

[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/christof-unterberger/project30[/flash]


----------



## Christof (Nov 12, 2013)

Latest submission by Lorenzo Castelli/Canada who brought some electronics to the growing piece:

[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/christof-unterberger/project30[/flash]


----------

